# Wie lagert man Wärmeleitpaste (WLP) richtig



## ubuntu1967 (20. Juli 2013)

*Wie lagert man Wärmeleitpaste (WLP) richtig*

Hallo liebes Forum. Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Es geht mir um Wärmeleitpaste und wie man sie richtig lagert. Deshalb habe ich einige Fragen.

1. Kann man Wärmeleitpaste im Kühlschrank lagern, Frosterfach?
2. Darf man Wärmeleitpaste in der Sonne lagern?
3. Kann man Wärmeleitpaste bei Lichteinfall (Tageslicht, oder Lampe) lagern?

Die Fragen 1-3 beziehen sich auf den Zusammenhang (Streichfähigkeit, Langzeitstabilität der WLP, Overclocking und Undervolting der CPU/GPU), und die Folgen die man erwarten kann.

Nicht jeder Hersteller von Wärmeleitpaste informiert auf der Verpackung!


----------



## Deeron (20. Juli 2013)

Ein einziges Wort: Schreibtischschublade


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lagert man Wärmeleitpaste (WLP) richtig*

Einfach luftdicht verschließen damit sie nicht austrocknet. ..mehr musst du nicht bewchten
Licht spielt keine rolle da die tube immer undurchsichtig ist


----------



## Ryle (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lagert man Wärmeleitpaste (WLP) richtig*

In die pralle Sonne sollte man sie dauerhaft wohl eher nicht legen, aber ansonsten einfach irgendwo in nen Schrank, Schublade oder irgendein schattiges Regal usw.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, nur ein luftdichter Verschluss ist wichtig. Das ich bei günstigen Spritzen mit kleiner Steckkappe aber gar nicht so einfach, weshalb ich die immer extra in ein Luftdichtes Tütchen packe. Aber bei den größeren 5g+ Spritzen ist jetzt normalerweise als eine Schraubkappe dran, die halten eigentlich recht lange.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (20. Juli 2013)

Kühlschrank, musst dann aber nen Tag vor gebrauch wieder rausnehmen!
Oder einfach mit in den PC reinlegen, wenn du jetzt keinen 50 Grad pc hast!


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lagert man Wärmeleitpaste (WLP) richtig*

Nur soviel kaufen wie man braucht, selten das ich welche auf Lager hab ansonsten siehe Post #2


----------



## joasas (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lagert man Wärmeleitpaste (WLP) richtig*

Dürfte wohl auch abhängig von der Zusammensetzung der WLP sein. Ich würde dem Hersteller einfache eine Mail diesbezüglich schreiben, der wird es am besten wissen (bzw. sollte es).

Auf der anderen Seite ist WLP so billig dass das egal ist wenn eine Tube austrocknet - für 10 Spritzen mit einem Milliliter zahlt man nur wenige Dollar im Einkauf, sprich hier ist vollkommen egal ob 1-2 vertrocknen oder nicht.


----------



## leckerbier (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lagert man Wärmeleitpaste (WLP) richtig*

Ich nutze meine Arctic Silver schon über 2 Jahre ohne Probleme. Ich lagere die Paste in einer Plastiktüte im Regal.


----------

